# Unlocking any folder from folder locker



## [A]bu (May 12, 2007)

All these lockers works from regedit...

Its all trick..
If you had forgetten your password in this and you have locked your any important folder for security then open the "Command Prompt" and goto to the containing folder. Type the command called "Ren " and then the first letter of the and press "Tab" button until the filename and a extension having a "CLSID" of the locked folder comes. Now type new name for the folder. The folder will be unlocked. This will work win2000 + above

Have a fun


----------



## redhat (May 13, 2007)

Just use WinRAR or NERO to access the folder and copy the files. Den delete d folder, simple......


----------



## wicked_wizard (Nov 4, 2008)

no this is not working, i have folders locked using "folder lock" . cant see them in win rar and pressing the the tab key doesnt work either  (in dos).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya me too..
Can anyone confirm whether this tut works?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesn't work for me  too in command prompt ..... Didn't try nero cause i use cd burner Xp


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

^
Dudes
Its a 1.5 year old thread


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

I am using the .bat method by Satish. Works wonders. But found a way to crack it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Bumping old thread..WTF


----------



## coolstuff (Dec 2, 2008)

go safe mode and copy the contents...but its not possible to uninstall the folder lock software....if anyone knows plzzz reply how to uninstall.............


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

is it working or not???????????


----------

